# Mucking stalls for a job



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

So I have basically been hired to muck stalls for a lady. I have been mucking stalls for people off and on and she decided I have done a good job so I am her official mucker. I go out there to clean 5 stalls plus paddocks. We never dicussed prices and I'm worried about not getting paid enough. I was thinking $2 per stall. She was thinking hourly which I have a feeling I wouldn't be paid much since last night it took me 45 minutes to clean all five and help bed the stalls.

Could someone maybe help me with some ideas? It takes $5 for gas to get there and back home as well.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Gidget said:


> So I have basically been hired to muck stalls for a lady. I have been mucking stalls for people off and on and she decided I have done a good job so I am her official mucker. I go out there to clean 5 stalls plus paddocks. We never dicussed prices and I'm worried about not getting paid enough. I was thinking $2 per stall. She was thinking hourly which I have a feeling I wouldn't be paid much since last night it took me 45 minutes to clean all five and help bed the stalls.
> 
> Could someone maybe help me with some ideas? It takes $5 for gas to get there and back home as well.


I think $2 is too low lol..I would say at least $7 or $8 per stall that was it at least covers your trip there. I dont know really i was just throwing that out there, but I def. think $2 is too low.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

see that is what my mom said. I called her all happy. It will cost $150 in gas per month! and that leaves me 130 left......if I do 7 per stall I will be getting almost 1000 a month....I know she doesn't have that money...$5 per stall will be $700 a month...thats better. I don't want to be ripped of and I don't want to feel bad cause thats a bit of money!


I think I will do $3 per stall ...

she has a lot of health problems going on and is selling horses because she needs the money.


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

If it takes you 45 to do all the stalls then I think $3 per stall sounds reasonable. then you are getting 15 dollars 5 of which goes to gas. Leaves you with 10 dollars for 45 minutes of work and if in bad weather they end up staying inside longer some days then you might be working closer to an hour.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

My friend cleans stables for a woman when she goes away and he gets $20 per day for two stables. 

Maybe an hourly pay will work out better, maybe $25 an hour, that gives you $20 profit? I know I wouldn't clean stables for under $18 an hour, even then I might be reluctant. She is paying for your time and your physical labour. Most agistment places seem to charge $10 per stall.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

$3 sounds good to me


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I just get paid per hour for all my barn work. I'm currently making about 8$ an hour. 

The most I've been paid for barn work (not including any training/working with horses) was about $10 an hour. I've never actually been paid per stall ... hmmm


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

I wouldn't do more than the $3

It depends on how much your local stores pay per hour. If they only pay $8 an hour, and you're making $15 in less than an hour at the barn, then you might want to re-think charging that much. But if the regular job around your area pays $15/hour, then by all means, go for it!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

So she called me and I called her back and she kind of sounded offended cause I was mentioning the cost in gas and she told me she is not paying for my gas and I was telling her I know this but I calculated everything up and she mentioned that my horse is just down the road so it shouldn't matter...she paid me $20 for 45 minutes yesterday I found out. I FELT really bad..I don't like discussing prices. I told her you know that is more than fair and that I think $15 a day for stalls that aren't bad will be fine and $20 when the stalls are bad and I will sweep and clean the barn for $10 if there is nothing to do.
I told her I didn't mean to offend her if I did. She told me she doesn't cheat people. I was willing to go lower than she paid me yesterday....now I fell like craaaaaap. I mentioned that I know she has some health problems going on and that she mentioned that money is tight so I wasn't going to ask for much(being considerate)...i hope that didn't offend her. Should I just forget about it? I just ..i feel like a snob and i told her that.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Wait... If she's paying you $2 per stall, why did she give you twenty yesterday???


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

no no..I was thinking about discussing with her about 2 a day and then I decided 3 dollars a day would be better. I worked for her yesterday not knowing what i was being paid


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

She shouldn't be too mad. Everyone has misunderstandings. I don't think you were snobbish as long as you were polite, especially since you weren't asking for more than what she was paying you.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright. I was asking for less and after she told me what she was paying me I told her to do less and she agreed.
I guess I will do a super clean next time...sweeping and everything...that should make her happy


----------



## appywalker (Oct 6, 2010)

I used to pay $2/stall but I had 40 stalls soooo 80 dollars for about 5 hours work...
anyhow I clean my own stalls now (horses in pasture mostly)
BUT.........have you seen the new barnwear called Mucking fabulous????
Tooo cute ....just though I'd share.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Gidget, I think the prices you came up with are fair. 




Regan7312 said:


> I think $2 is too low lol..I would say at least $7 or $8 per stall that was it at least covers your trip there. I dont know really i was just throwing that out there, but I def. think $2 is too low.


Laugh, you have obviously never worked at a barn. $7 or $8 per stall is crazy high. 
Do you realize that at $7 per stall that is $210/month in just the stall cleaning fee?
Most places I know pay between $1 and $2 per stall.



petitepyromaniac said:


> I wouldn't do more than the $3
> 
> It depends on how much your local stores pay per hour. If they only pay $8 an hour, and you're making $15 in less than an hour at the barn, then you might want to re-think charging that much. But if the regular job around your area pays $15/hour, then by all means, go for it!


Great advice.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

First of all kudos to you for making money by doing that "dirty" work. I know not everyone would agree to do it. I'd say $15 would be just right IMHO. Don't feel bad, just do your work well and it'll be pay off.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I charge £10 per horse per day when I look after them for people on holiday. That includes, rug changes, grooming, turn out, bring in and mucking out. I then charge fuel on top of that (I have a tiny smart car so not much) and I charge extra if they want me to ride the horse £12 per hour for hacking out (which I will only do with certain horses that I trust) and £12 for half an hours schooling!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think the pay scale for daily chore doing is very different than the pay you ask for when pet sitting or such.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

yes but it does give you an idea of what people are charging for similar services.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Gidget, I think the prices you came up with are fair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Regan7312 said:


> ^^Actually I work at a barn now and get paid $9 an hour. For 5-6 hours a day.


$9/ hour is pretty much the going wage in many areas. (I frequently hear $10/hour mentioned.)

Unless you clean VERY slowly $9/hour does not work out to $7 or $8 per stall.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> $9/ hour is pretty much the going wage in many areas. (I frequently hear $10/hour mentioned.)
> 
> Unless you clean VERY slowly $9/hour does not work out to $7 or $8 per stall.


I wasnt not doing any kind of math when i said that answer, i was pretty much just throwing it out there that i thought $2 was too low. i think i said i did not know either..lol.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with everyone else, $3 sounds better to me


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. I thought $3 was a perfect rate for cleaning. It gives me extra pocket money to spoil the horses  I plan on giving $50 to my husband for gas since he takes me everywhere( i am epileptic and don't drive)....I think it will work out nicely.I will be going out there around 3 to go muck and sweep the barn floor.


----------

